# How does an outdoor hand lift water hydrant work?



## KyDan (Jan 26, 2010)

This past summer I had to repair a leak in a waterline that was 18 feet deep on my property. A new hydrant was installed with a elevated water spicket for hose attachment about 3 feet above ground surface level. The water line opens up when you lift up on a hand lever, I call a handle(?). It took a lot of effort to get the handle up originally, then it worked fine. I got water for outdoor use fine. Now since I inadvertinly left an attached garden hose that froze up, which I have disconnected since the hose thawed out, the hadle lifts too easily and no water appears. I see no evidence of ground water leak. What is wrong? Beyond that hydrant there is full water pressure getting to the house etc. Is something wrong with the hydrant or what?


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

18 feet deep line? What you have is a frost-free hydrant. If the line is below frost level, then it will not freeze- otherwise the line could be frozen. Also check when you lift up the handle to make sure the valve is engaging. I have one of these and there is a screw at the pivot point of the handle to adjust the opening of the valve- this part can come loose so that the handle operates without opening the valve.

I'm sure the shut-off valve at the house is open


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> the hadle lifts too easily and no water appears.


Ayuh,... The actual Valve is way down at the bottom of the unit, controled by a rod connected to the handle...
It sounds like the rod or the valve is no longer connected to the handle...


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Leaving a hose on a faucet, even frost free type, can cause them to freeze since water will not drain out due to a vacuum being caused. The seal that opens and closes on a yard hydrant is at the very bottom of the pipe and there is a rod that operates it when you lift the handle.


----------



## KyDan (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, I believe that will be what I check out. KyDan


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

a burial hyd is nothing but a small fire hyd


----------

